# Questions on selling OEM wheels/tires



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

There's a fair bit of rough roads where I live and am planning to sell my OEM 18" sport package wheels/tires and go to 17's (my winter setup is 17's already). Drove the set less than 500 miles before switching to my winter wheel/tire setup. Curious what a reasonable asking price for this set would be? 

I put them in the classified section here but had little interest (1 offer that I thought was low). Maybe because it's the dead of winter . . . Would going eBay be a better place to sell them?

For those of you who have sold wheels/tires, what carrier do you recommend for shipping? And how did you package them?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Eh, seems that everyone must have 20" or greater wheels...and those buying 18" rims are thinking it must be a rich guys' fire sale to dump their new takeoffs.

Those looking for 18" rims for winter are using cheap aftermarket prices as their metric... or the aforementioned dumping scenario.

My guess is that selling ones and twos over time might be best... as people damage them.

As far as shipping goes- UPS, strap them together with the faces together (I assume the tires touch before the rims?). 1/4" plywood rounds on the outside if you want to protect the backsides. 

A


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you asking $3300 - $1000? Won't happen for those - you should split the tires and wheels and sell separately. Lots of people would use those wheels for winter. Lot more people interested in stock summer tires.

For shipping, two small boxes inside one big box is the cheapest - Fedex or UPS or Greyhound freight if there is a convenient terminal. Standard big box is 24x24x24. You can get two sets of wheels (no tires) in each box. Make sure the front/back of each wheel are surrounded by cardboard and the faces are taped with bubble wrap first.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I suggest Craigslist, but dont expect more than 50% of new cost.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback and shipping suggestions.

I see some takeoffs from a dealer on eBay with a buy it now price of ~$3300. Maybe I'll put them up there at half that.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just a thought but some wheel/tire places will take factory wheels/tires in as a trade in. We have a place here in town that I have heard is pretty reasonable with their trade in values. Maybe something like that is in your area? Saves the hassle of shipping the things at the very least.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, after getting some concern about the amount of $'s involved I put them on eBay where I have a 100% feedback rating. There's about 3.5 days left. There's ~18 watchers and a couple bids now so they're going to sell. In case any D owners are interested in a nice 2nd set of basically new OEM Sport Package 18 inch wheels/tires/tpms/center caps at deep discount check eBay . . .


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

I never updated this . . .

They sold for $1820 with shipping. Used the money to buy a set of Apex 17x9's with Continental DWS 245/40R17.

http://www.apexraceparts.com/ARC-8-17x9-Wheel_p_17.html

Went with an ultra high performance all season instead of summer specifics as there's about a 1.5 month window at the beginning and end of winter that can go from great conditions to snow in a few hours time. So I can get ~9 months of nice tires that have a little less dry traction instead of ~7 months of summer only tires with a bit better grip.

My odometer vs GPS mileage is ~1 % off (GPS at 10.1 miles = odometer at 10.0 miles).

I'm using the same 10mm spacers I had for my winter setup. The spacer is required in the front for this thickness. Clearance is adequate with no rubbing.

The DWS's at this thickness are very stable and the vehicle corners extremely well.

The combo weighs in at ~42 lbs per corner. This is 12 lbs lighter per wheel than the summer fronts and 15 lbs lighter per wheel than the summer rears.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Your new shoes look nice. I'm curious to see if my mileage will go down when I take off my 17" winter wheel set-up in a couple of weeks. I kept the stock 18" rims and put Conti DWS' for my 8 month/yr solution.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

dunderhi said:


> Your new shoes look nice. I'm curious to see if my mileage will go down when I take off my 17" winter wheel set-up in a couple of weeks. I kept the stock 18" rims and put Conti DWS' for my 8 month/yr solution.


I appreciated your feedback on the DWS tires. Thanks again.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I put a set of the Conti DWS on my R32. They are fantastic tires so the consumer feedback on TireRack is accurate. I also removed the BS RFTs from my Z4 and installed a set of Yokohama ENVigor UHP AS tires. No decrease in handling but a much nicer ride and no need to swap out tires when the temps drop and the snow flies. Sold the RFTs immediately after delivery to a guy with a 335i. He was happy as I sold them for half of what TireRack charges for a new set but more than enough to pay for the Yokos so we were both pleased with the deal.


----------

